# Ticked off, Shoalwater Problems any help?



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok so a couple of weeks ago I bought my first shoalwater cat. 21ft. I posted a couple weeks ago about having trouble with cavitation problems. The motor is a F150 Yamaha. It had a 4 blade solas 17pitch I believe. I called Gene from shoalwater and he called my dealer and got me hooked up with a mercury rev4. I picked up the boat and ran it with the new prop first time today. Good call on Gene's part no more cavitation. BUT I have play in my prop. When I bump it into gear it shakes like crazy until I give it some gas. It seems like when I get above 1500 rpms it stops. Now today is the first time I filled my gas tank to the brim full as well. So my gas tank is under my center console and all the way to the left. When im running it by myself the boat leans to the left and can notice it very badly. So any suggestions on what I need to do? Ive ran a shoalwater before for a couple of weeks and that was the deciding factor of my purchase, I loved that boat. ALmost identical except the raised console which I don't have. The response I got back from the dealer was pretty negative almost as they were mad because of me getting shoalwater involved to make some headway. Im not sure how to handle the situation. any tips? This boat is brand new not even 10hrs on it.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Might need tabs. Your dealer shouldnt be ticked off though.. You bought as boat & expect it to be a certain way. 

Ive heard of some guys changing out the prop & torque causing it to lean to one side.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

How much gas does it hold? Gasoline weighs 6 pounds/gallon

As far as the prop having play, how is that Shoalwater problem?

Are you running trim tabs?


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

I understand and that might be the way to fix it but I don't think I should have to dish out the 800-1200$ to fix it though.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I think you can get Shoalwater to install step n tabs. Theyre like trim tabs but you cant adjust them on the fly. I think theyre around $300


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

The prop having play is not Shoalwater problem. But I expect it to get fixed. Im not saying shoalwater has been the problem. Because they haven't but the dealer has been a pain since day one. The gas tank is 40 gallons so 240lbs. Not running tabs because I was told the boat would be fine without them and now here I am lol.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

The 21 Cat and 23 Cat need Trim Tabs, no matter what your dealer or Shoalwater say. That'll fix the imbalance

As far as the play in the prop, check the hub kit. I know the hub kit I had on my previous prop had a lot of play in it and the prop would wobble and knock at low rpm while in gear. It is not an issue that will cause mechanical problems it just sounds bad.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I put the Smart tabs on mine, had Lencos on the previous one. Well worth the money


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Ok so a couple of weeks ago I bought my first shoalwater cat. 21ft. I posted a couple weeks ago about having trouble with cavitation problems. The motor is a F150 Yamaha. It had a 4 blade solas 17pitch I believe. I called Gene from shoalwater and he called my dealer and got me hooked up with a mercury rev4. I picked up the boat and ran it with the new prop first time today. Good call on Gene's part no more cavitation. BUT I have play in my prop. When I bump it into gear it shakes like crazy until I give it some gas. It seems like when I get above 1500 rpms it stops. Now today is the first time I filled my gas tank to the brim full as well. So my gas tank is under my center console and all the way to the left. When im running it by myself the boat leans to the left and can notice it very badly. So any suggestions on what I need to do? Ive ran a shoalwater before for a couple of weeks and that was the deciding factor of my purchase, I loved that boat. ALmost identical except the raised console which I don't have. The response I got back from the dealer was pretty negative almost as they were mad because of me getting shoalwater involved to make some headway. Im not sure how to handle the situation. any tips? This boat is brand new not even 10hrs on it.


I had the same issue with my 2013 21 Cat and I finally bit the bullet and put Lenco Trim Tabs on and your able to correct the lean in the boat! I found this out just like you did after I bought the boat!! :headknock

Also I learned the hard way about the prop also! I wound up going with a 19 pitch Solas and help the performance and really help with the porpsing issue also!!!!! I had the same motor and Boat so if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

speck trout chaser said:


> I had the same issue with my 2013 21 Cat and I finally bit the bullet and put Lenco Trim Tabs on and your able to correct the lean in the boat! I found this out just like you did after I bought the boat!! :headknock
> 
> Also I learned the hard way about the prop also! I wound up going with a 19 pitch Solas and help the performance and really help with the porpsing issue also!!!!! I had the same motor and Boat so if you have any questions feel free to ask.


Good info here. These guys in this fourm know thier stuff.

X5 you definitely need trim tabs to correct your unbalancing of your boat.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

SW is prob busy planning the tournament you guys begged them to put on.


It's amazing there are so many customer service issues with those guys. SW builds a great looking boat, but after he gets $$ in hand it seems you are on your own.


Sorry for the headaches on the new rig.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Some of the "lean" can be taken out by adjusting the tab under the flat part, above the prop. I had a simuliar issue when I put a conventional lower unit on my TRP, I adjusted the tab and got 90 % of the lean out. It is screwy the way it works, you turn it opposite the way you think it should go and a small adjustment makes a big difference.

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum4/HTML/002282.html
"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> SW builds a great looking boat


ding ding ding

seems quite a few here buy on looks alone


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

The problem is layout and design, but ya tabs will compensate for it.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

They are full of **** when they say they don't need trim tabs. I have 2 23' shoalwater cats and the one I just bought doesn't have them and it really needs them...


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> ding ding ding
> 
> seems quite a few here buy on looks alone


That's it. Im glad someone finally figured it out. Must be a desperado owner....


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

For the lean....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> That's it. Im glad someone finally figured it out. Must be a desperado owner....


no tabs on my boat, stock water pick up gets 20 psi trimmed out and jacked up for any length of time on flats... but the SW does look cool and floats skinny


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Hope you get it all worked out. It can be frustrating for sure.


----------



## frankcr (Aug 8, 2013)

Props tend to lift the right side of a boat, so mounting the gas tank to the left of center adds to the problem. Poor design in my opinion.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> no tabs on my boat, stock water pick up gets 20 psi trimmed out and jacked up for any length of time on flats... but the SW does look cool and floats skinny


You want a cookie? I have chocolate chip or oatmeal.. Take your pick.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> Hope you get it all worked out. It can be frustrating for sure.


If not he can sell it with less than 20 hours and make a ton of money off the sale :redface:


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Tabs aren't that expensive, in the big picture. Hell GPS/depth finders will set you back $1500+\-. A lot of high end boats have tabs... SCB, Tibs, etc. when you see the advantages of having tabs they're well worth it.


Oh & I've never had a issue dealing with Shoalwater. I've called a few times & they've always been helpful.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

kja88 said:


> Tabs aren't that expensive, in the big picture. Hell GPS/depth finders will set you back $1500+\-. A lot of high end boats have tabs... SCB, Tibs, etc. when you see the advantages of having tabs they're well worth it.
> 
> Oh & I've never had a issue dealing with Shoalwater. I've called a few times & they've always been helpful.


I think the point is having to buy them to fix a known issue(s). They should be intended to enhance performance and not fix design issues.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes the issue isn't the design. How the boat is rigged up plays a big roll in it as well. Where you put weigh will cause the boat to ride different.

But yeah I understand the frustration. I have a 19 cat. Ended up putting tabs on it & changing out the prop. All smiles now..


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I hear more people crying about the prop than anything. Seems like they're not rigged right from the start. That's not a design issue.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

since its a known issue, whats the most reasonable thing to do.... ask for them to pay for the tabs or spend another thousand ?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Buy the tabs and put it behind you.......so to speak. Maybe see if they will split it or install for free


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Shouldn't they just realize that putting the gas tank on the left side under the console makes it lean considerably and they should fix that, put it in the center and never put it on the left again. It's common sense! Are they really that clueless over at the Shoalwater factory? Putting tabs on and using them to level out the boat kills some speed and fuel efficiency. You should not have to pay more money to put tabs on to fix a stupid factory error. I would be calling Shoalwater daily to get the tank remounted dead center and if they can't, they should pay for trim tabs. And also, Blue Fury is right, they tell all their customers that their cats don't need trim tabs but they are full of ****. You shouldn't have to take the boat back to the dealer to have tabs installed when they should have been put on during rigging.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Be interesting to see just how the tank and helm lay out was done. For the record trans 16' Baby Cats have the fuel tank all the way to the left under the console. And they don't lean over. It's a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

my 21 shoalcat does not lean at all with or without tabs.. I have 19p prop and smart tabs can run 48 with 2 people yammie f150 no porpoising. Runs really nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

BlueWave86 said:


> my 21 shoalcat does not lean at all with or without tabs.. I have 19p prop and smart tabs can run 48 with 2 people yammie f150 no porpoising. Runs really nicely.


That's interesting to hear that you get no lean. The OP could have water in his hull on the left sponson making it lean to the left.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

fishin shallow said:


> If not he can sell it with less than 20 hours and make a ton of money off the sale :redface:


Hey hey... I did ok selling my boat.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> If not he can sell it with less than 20 hours and make a ton of money off the sale :redface:


I just sold mine a few weeks ago and it had 30 hours on it!!! But I think I had mine boat little longer than DSL_PWR!!


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Shouldn't they just realize that putting the gas tank on the left side under the console makes it lean considerably and they should fix that, put it in the center and never put it on the left again. It's common sense! Are they really that clueless over at the Shoalwater factory? Putting tabs on and using them to level out the boat kills some speed and fuel efficiency. You should not have to pay more money to put tabs on to fix a stupid factory error. I would be calling Shoalwater daily to get the tank remounted dead center and if they can't, they should pay for trim tabs. And also, Blue Fury is right, they tell all their customers that their cats don't need trim tabs but they are full of ****. You shouldn't have to take the boat back to the dealer to have tabs installed when they should have been put on during rigging.


They put the fuel tank on the left side so they have room for jack plate pump as well as a powerpole pump and starting battery. I've had a 19sw cat and two 23 sw cats, just ordered a 3rd. My buddy and a few customers have 21 Cats.

I had tabs on my old 23 but that wasn't because of any lean. My current 23 with a tower doesn't have tabs. I have no issues with lean or porpoising. The tabs would help to push the bow down with a full livewell and people in the rear of the boat in a heavy chop. But I don't have an issue with handling at all.

I have never experienced, seen or heard of any issues with a lean to the left. I really doubt that with the fuel 4-6" off center the boat will lean at all, especially with the battery and pumps on the stbd side of the console. Hell, the boat barely leans if a 200+lb person stands on the gunwale while running.

I'm going to have to run a 21 in the next few weeks to see if there I can reproduce a lean.

Was the wind and waves blowing hard on the stbd side causing a lean. I could see that being the issue. But that will affect any boat regardless of size.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

I was running in a flat calm cove....I have to run with the motor trimmed all the way down and jacked all the way down or it porpoises. I cannot mess with any settings at all or it porpoises. And i hope i dont have water in it , its brand new. how can i check that?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> I was running in a flat calm cove....I have to run with the motor trimmed all the way down and jacked all the way down or it porpoises. I cannot mess with any settings at all or it porpoises. And i hope i dont have water in it , its brand new. how can i check that?


Pull the plugs, tilt the front up


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I doubt you have water in it.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

oh yeah ive done that its all good.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have a transom wedge between your jack plate and motor? This is mandatory for shallow take offs and porpoising. Trim tabs are also mandatory. We had a 19 cat and now a 23 cat. It came without trim tabs because Shoalwater said they were not needed. WRONG! It has them now and life is good. I know its frustrating to have to take the time to keep re-rigging the boat, but you will love the outcome with the trim tabs. If we were ever to get one of the 23 cats again, I know I could now rig it correctly on the first time. Oh, I do see the fuel tank on the left being an issue, ESPECIALLY if you have your steering wheel mounted to the left. Ours had a lean even with the trolling motor and oil tank mounted on the right side. Good luck and happy catching to you!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Hasn't the porpoising issue been solved several times with just changing the prop? Louie B had a good post about what caused it and then all the " must have trim tab" comments overwhelmed the post...
I've got a 23, it has tabs and every boat I ever own will. With the rev 23p it porpoises on occasion, I've got the OS1 to swap out and see if that helps but it's never been something that has really bothered me. I could be wrong but I think Josh at FTBW has also noticed a huge difference changing props on these boats.

As far as the tank being mounted offset, that's not uncommon with several boats I've been in when the controls are set to the opposite side. It's highly unlikely to cause that much of a lean being that close to the center beam regardless of what "common sense" tells you...


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Ok so a couple of weeks ago I bought my first shoalwater cat. 21ft. I posted a couple weeks ago about having trouble with cavitation problems. The motor is a F150 Yamaha. It had a 4 blade solas 17pitch I believe. I called Gene from shoalwater and he called my dealer and got me hooked up with a mercury rev4. I picked up the boat and ran it with the new prop first time today. Good call on Gene's part no more cavitation. BUT I have play in my prop. When I bump it into gear it shakes like crazy until I give it some gas. It seems like when I get above 1500 rpms it stops. Now today is the first time I filled my gas tank to the brim full as well. *So my gas tank is under my center console and all the way to the left. When im running it by myself the boat leans to the left and can notice it very badly.* So any suggestions on what I need to do? Ive ran a shoalwater before for a couple of weeks and that was the deciding factor of my purchase, I loved that boat. ALmost identical except the raised console which I don't have. The response I got back from the dealer was pretty negative almost as they were mad because of me getting shoalwater involved to make some headway. Im not sure how to handle the situation. any tips? This boat is brand new not even 10hrs on it.


So,I am professional mariner by trade. If you load a tank full of fuel and slide it 2' off center on a boat that has only a beam of 7' the thing is going to lean like hell. Chances are this is a dealer mistake. Shoalwater usually sends the fuel tank with the boat to the dealer so they can install it. This allows the dealer to position it as needed for installation of any pumps for jack plates and power poles. Crazy, I would verify this with Gene and then raise hell with the dealer.
After I purchased my 23' cat the fuel tank came loose from its mount while running in chop. Gene verified the dealer did not secure the tank correctly.

I didnt need trib tabs, but the Shoalwater put the glass tabs on the bottom. Also, I have a cavo plate on my lower unit. The cats cant take much trim on the motor in deep water anyway or they will porpoise. In skinny water I can trim it out pretty good.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Ok so a couple of weeks ago I bought my first shoalwater cat. 21ft. I posted a couple weeks ago about having trouble with cavitation problems. The motor is a F150 Yamaha. It had a 4 blade solas 17pitch I believe. I called Gene from shoalwater and he called my dealer and got me hooked up with a mercury rev4. I picked up the boat and ran it with the new prop first time today. Good call on Gene's part no more cavitation. *BUT I have play in my prop. When I bump it into gear it shakes like crazy until I give it some gas. It seems like when I get above 1500 rpms it stops.* Now today is the first time I filled my gas tank to the brim full as well. So my gas tank is under my center console and all the way to the left. When im running it by myself the boat leans to the left and can notice it very badly. So any suggestions on what I need to do? Ive ran a shoalwater before for a couple of weeks and that was the deciding factor of my purchase, I loved that boat. ALmost identical except the raised console which I don't have. The response I got back from the dealer was pretty negative almost as they were mad because of me getting shoalwater involved to make some headway. Im not sure how to handle the situation. any tips? This boat is brand new not even 10hrs on it.


I would get that checked. I have a rev 4 on my Yamaha HPDI 200. She does not do that. I hope the correct hub kit is installed on the shaft or it will snap. If you have any questions call Chris Mapp at Coastal Bend Marine in POC. He did a great job getting my rev 4 installed and explained the problems other people had been having when they snapped their shafts on their lower unit. It appears the correct hub kit is the key.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

seadave said:


> So,I am professional mariner by trade. If you load a tank full of fuel and slide it 2' off center on a boat that has only a beam of 7' the thing is going to lean like hell. Chances are this is a dealer mistake. Shoalwater usually sends the fuel tank with the boat to the dealer so they can install it. This allows the dealer to position it as needed for installation of any pumps for jack plates and power poles. Crazy, I would verify this with Gene and then raise hell with the dealer.
> After I purchased my 23' cat the fuel tank came loose from its mount while running in chop. Gene verified the dealer did not secure the tank correctly.
> 
> I didnt need trib tabs, but the Shoalwater put the glass tabs on the bottom. Also, I have a cavo plate on my lower unit. The cats cant take much trim on the motor in deep water anyway or they will porpoise. In skinny water I can trim it out pretty good.


Here is a few pics of my 21 Cat I use to have. You can clearly see the tank is off center!!!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

They expect you to sit on the right side & offset the weight..


----------



## copper622 (Jan 13, 2012)

I just bought a new Shoalwater 19 cat that had a few issues with porposing and possible cavitation when I first got it. I worked with the dealer and after a new prop and Lenco tabs, I am loving the boat now. I found the prop took most of the issues away and that the tabs smoothed out any remaining issues. 

Between my dealer, Texas Marine, Shoalwater, and props from Baumen's they worked out a good solution. cant wait to hit the water now.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Got in touch with Gene from Shoalwater.... Going to meet tomorrow and try to resolve issues....updates coming soon


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

adjust your torque tab behind the prop and see if that fixes the lean... If it leans left turn the tab one click at a time clockwise until it runs level....


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Got in touch with Gene from Shoalwater.... Going to meet tomorrow and try to resolve issues....updates coming soon


goodluck man . let us know what gene thinks its the problem


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Got in touch with Gene from Shoalwater.... Going to meet tomorrow and try to resolve issues....updates coming soon


good luck with that...


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

DSL_PWR said:


> good luck with that...


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Met with Gene on Wednesday and voiced all my concerns. He and his crew have been nothing but helpful and I should be able to get boat back next week. Putting trim tabs on boat and new prop, can't wait! Oh and we had a little steering issue( hydraulic hose popped) on the steering side while I was running in the middle of the bay. Called gene and hour later he and his mechanic were there to the rescue! Definitely top notch service!


----------



## ReelBadCompany (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 23' cat no trim tabs, runs like a champ. Never any problems

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Met with Gene on Wednesday and voiced all my concerns. He and his crew have been nothing but helpful and I should be able to get boat back next week. Putting trim tabs on boat and new prop, can't wait! Oh and we had a little steering issue( hydraulic hose popped) on the steering side while I was running in the middle of the bay. Called gene and hour later he and his mechanic were there to the rescue! Definitely top notch service!


thanks 
i knew better that gene will take care of he's biz


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

ReelBadCompany said:


> I have 23' cat no trim tabs, runs like a champ. Never any problems
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Me too


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your issues! I think it's the way it's rigged by the dealer. I think all your issues are with your dealer cause they rigged the boat! If done correctly you won't have those problems. I have to say that my 2013 21' Cat is perfect. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, or my Dealer knows what he's doing. Good luck with Gene I'm sure he will help you out.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Appreciate the kind words and I hope to be ripping lips by next weekend!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

ReelBadCompany said:


> I have 23' cat no trim tabs, runs like a champ. Never any problems
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


What prop?


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

Navi said:


> What prop?


I have 23 cat run a Bravo 1 24 and turbo OS1 21. Both run great and only porpoise a little when I trim too much. I ran a Bravo 1 XS and it would porpoise really bad with that prop. I also put trim tabs and new one will have them too.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

UPDATE........ Got my prop switched out to a 19pitch rev 4... works amazing.... tabs on the boat.... no more porpoising.... no more leaning to the left.... Boat runs extremely well and shallow.......very excited I finally got to run my boat the way it was suppose to run... got up and ran in very skinny scary water... almost to skinny..... Want to give the guys at shoalwater a big thanks for all the help.....


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Selling*



DSL_PWR said:


> Hey hey... I did ok selling my boat.


So, why did you guys sell your boat?


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Your better off selling it and run from shillwater,but in case you don't just call Bubber.I think the shop dog Boots has more knowledge about those tubs than anyone else there.


----------



## Kellerangler (Aug 10, 2013)

*Good question*



MajekMike said:


> So, why did you guys sell your boat?


I'm curious too


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Kellerangler said:


> I'm curious too


Those boats are always for sale.


----------



## Wacken'emWading (May 27, 2013)

Buddy of mine has been screwed by shoalwater many times and I always hear of people having problems with them. Those cats they make look like great hulls, but I'd stay away from all boats with a Shoalwater logo on them


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> ding ding ding
> 
> seems quite a few here buy on looks alone


The only fool dumb enough to buy a Desperado whale with plastic rod holders and Barbie dolls on board has to chime in to make himself feel better about his ugly arsed sled! Classic! LOL :cheers:


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

come on guys all u guys ever hear is a problem with a prop on these boats 
give me a break now boat look good and nice and run skinny and thats all u need . and price is fair for them
what other problem u guys hear other than a prop on them nothing else
thats right nothing else
on if buy ur boat from gene u wont have a bad prop 
most times is the dealers not shoalwater 
i had 19 sold it cuz i order 23 and i love my 19 only problem i had is prop


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had 3 Shoalwater's and never experienced a significant problem. They do need to be prop'd right.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Yea u right and that's not cool buying a new boat with a wrong prop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

efish said:


> come on guys all u guys ever hear is a problem with a prop on these boats
> give me a break now boat look good and nice and run skinny and thats all u need . And price is fair for them
> what other problem u guys hear other than a prop on them nothing else
> thats right nothing else
> ...


æœƒæ„/ä¼šæ„ å½¢è²/å½¢å£° è½‰æ³¨/è½¬æ³¨ å‡å€Ÿ. å&#8230;­åœ‹æ-‡å­-/å&#8230;­å›½æ-‡å­- ç™½è©±/ç™½è¯. è±¡å½¢æŒ‡äº‹ .


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> æœƒæ„/ä¼šæ„ å½¢è²/å½¢å£° è½‰æ³¨/è½¬æ³¨ å‡å€Ÿ. å&#8230;­åœ‹æ-‡å­-/å&#8230;­å›½æ-‡å­- ç™½è©±/ç™½è¯. è±¡å½¢æŒ‡äº‹ .


same to u amigo


----------



## Mr. Jiggles (Sep 18, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> æœƒæ„/ä¼šæ„ å½¢è²/å½¢å£° è½‰æ³¨/è½¬æ³¨ å‡å€Ÿ. å&#8230;­åœ‹æ-‡å­-/å&#8230;­å›½æ-‡å­- ç™½è©±/ç™½è¯. è±¡å½¢æŒ‡äº‹ .


Lmao


----------

